# Our losses



## JASMAK

If you would like to share your previous losses, please post them here. They will always be a part of me.

Kai ~ August 2007
Ava ~ December 2007
twins: Brett & Claire ~ October 2008


All lost in the first trimester. I also suffered male-factor infertility and the twins were conceived on Clomid. This pregnancy I was not on fertility drugs when I conceived.


----------



## xforuiholdonx

Angel baby, 12w4d. Unsure of sex. 
I try not to let it effect me much with this oreg but I cant help but freak and worrry.


----------



## Guppy051708

Natalie Valera Kirsch
_ August 19th, 2009-October 17th, 2009_
*No matter how many babies i have, Natalie, you will always have a place in our hearts.*
You flew to heaven because God had a greater purpose for you. You left my womb at 8 weeks & 3 days. Those were the happiest 8 weeks and 3 days of my life 

*Mommy and Daddy will always love you *​
[wasn't sure of the sex, but thats what we referred to our Angel as]


----------



## Carmello_01

Two tiny angel babes, very early first trimester miscarriages
One sweet soul, who we always call Appleseed - June 2009, late first trimester

As long as I carry these little ones in my heart they are never really gone.

So thrilled to have been given this new life, so scared too. Miscarriage might take away the innocence of pregnancy but I will never let it take my joy ( sometimes it's hard to hold on to though!)


----------



## Drazic<3

My Drazic, an early loss when I was 16. :angel:

And my precious angel Edan, lost at 10 weeks from MMC on 5th November 2009. You are the brightest firework in the sky. :angel:


----------



## laura4disney

:angel: My little Angel Joshue lost at 20 weeks July 09, will never be forgotten


----------



## Stacey_89

Our special angel who we lost on 31/05/09 at 12 weeks. Always in my heart,think of you everyday:angel:
Praying for a BFP:dust:


----------



## BrookieG

Our precious little Grace....finding it hard to write anything as im welling up reading everyone elses...never thought id feel a grief like what ive suffered the past year. Think about you every day, miss you every day, till we meet again......xxx


----------



## JadeyB

Amelia Evie born at 24+2 weeks on 17 April 2009.

"Even the smallest of feet have the power to leave everlasting footprints upon this world".


----------



## CeeVee

We called you the little peanut and although we lost you so early on you gave us so much happiness and excitement at the prospect of meeting you - may we have the chance to go on to have another baby, but we will forever hold you close in our hearts xx


----------



## lauraperrysan

5 little angel babies, playing happily together in the sky. loved forever, missed always....
mummy and daddy love you soooo much xxxxx


----------



## goddess25

I lost my little angel March 07... never forgotten.


----------



## Jellyt

Baby Rieley <3. Though I have another life inside of me, I will never forget you and the joy you brought to me for the short time you were here with me xxx


----------



## priddy

My angel boy Luke stillborn 27th november 1997 at 27 wks and early mc 1998 aprox 6 wks xx.


----------



## KA92

Jamie Louise lost 20th november 2008 at 13wks 6days so either late first tri/early second tri loss

Baby Taylor 1st Novemember 2009 at 7+5

Both forever miseed an i'll love you forever, no matter what new baby comes (be it this one or in the future) youl still be my first and second babies xxx


----------



## Las78

Baby Ryan, lost 6 Feb 09 in 2nd Tri at 17w 5days. My only little boy, I will love, miss and long for you to be with us - forever x


----------



## jackie.d

my baby boy was born september 11th 2008 and became an angel september 15th 2008 :cry: he was born to soon at 24 weeks. you will forever hold a special place in mummys heart that no one will ever be able to fill.
his memorial site is in my signature. xxxxxx


----------



## rachlouise25

i lost my first born son lachlan 20th june 2007 stillborn 32 wks gestationxxx 

also chemical misscarrige 5+4 on 23rd august 2009 ...baby bun xxx

forever in my heart and always love you ,never forgotten xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## danielle1987

lost our precious bean march 12 09 at 5 and a half weeks even though u were tiny mummy and daddy loved u so much and was excited about u makin our life complete... always remembered... sleep tight my little angel...... x x x x x


----------



## JenJosh

Our darling little angel Cameron aged 16 months old, flew to heaven in March 09 after a terrible accident - never forgotten baby boy xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Beadette

Our baby bead who left mummys oven at 13+6 on 8th jan 2010 but had stopped growing at 6+5. you will never know just how much you were loved and wanted! I pray you'll look over me and daddy and that we will concieve a healthy Bead baby soon xxxx


----------



## JennTheMomma

I lost my angel longer than most here. 

Early in first trimester on April 14 2006.
Unsure of gender but I thought it was a boy and named him Austin.


----------



## moomoo

Hi Jasmak, Just would like to say a massive congratulations to you on your pregnancy. Hope everything goes well, i know how much this means to you 

Thinking of my angel baby who went to heaven 8th Oct 2008, mummy loves you so so much! Thank you for blessing me with a beautiful baby boy

X


----------



## JASMAK

moomoo said:


> Hi Jasmak, Just would like to say a massive congratulations to you on your pregnancy. Hope everything goes well, i know how much this means to you
> 
> Thinking of my angel baby who went to heaven 8th Oct 2008, mummy loves you so so much! Thank you for blessing me with a beautiful baby boy
> 
> X


Thank you so much hon, and your baby boy is absolutely adorable!! xx


----------



## Megg33k

Ninja Baby - MMC found at first scan at 10+2, confirmed at 11+2, lost at 12+2... but growth stop at 5+2.

I'm basically sobbing uncontrollably at this whole thread! :hugs: to all of you and your :angel: babies!


----------



## Hoolie

Baby Ember. MMC found at routine scan at 12 weeks. Became an angel at 6wks+4.

Alex


----------



## FierceAngel

4 angel babies all lost between 6 weeks and 14 weeks 
May 05
Sept 05
June 06
Jan 08 

never thought id be blessed to get luisa xx but terrified all over again as we ttc number 6!


----------



## mimmymoo

angel baby - 11 weeks aug 2005
febe, darling daughter - 23 weeks may 2008
angel baby - chemical pregnancy 2008
angel baby - 8 weeks oct 2009
currently pregnant again (approx 5 weeks) although have already had a small bleed - i managed to bring my daughter fleur into the world with no problems, so will keep trying to give her a brother or sister for as long as i feel able to cope with the emotional stress


----------



## meldmac

Never forgotten you will always be my angel boy. Devin Patrick born sleeping at 36.4 weeks. I love you and miss you angel.


----------



## Vicyi

Skye.
Our angel who couldnt hold on.
30/06/09
xxxx


----------



## Jemma_x

Lauren Amelia - 29/7/08. Born to soon at 21+3 with us for 15 precious minutes. 

A tiny flower lent not given, to bud on earth and bloom in heaven


----------



## Dabkirsty

Ruby rebecca jane hughes born 20/05/09 and was with us for nine days born at 28 weeks


----------



## forevawishing

My beautiful little girl Isabella Grace, we said good bye on the 5th of January 2010 at 6 weeks and 1 day. Please send us a brother or sister for you.


----------



## scaredmum2be

Our little girl Trinity managed it to 12 weeks preg an lost her on the 5th september,

even though were having a lil girl or boy(dont know) yet, we still think of you every single day. we will always talk about you 

You would be here in march :( sadly we never got the chance. Sleep tight Angel. A very much wanted baby. Always in our hearts :angel::angel::angel:
:cry::cry: xx


----------



## babytots

Angel Sam 2nd May 08 at 8 weeks fly high little man!
Angel Taylor 25th July 08 at 9 weeks my tiny little princess!
Angel Jessica 21st April 09 at 19 weeks my shining little star!

Gone but never forgotten my special angels! Thank you for blessing mummy with another pregnancy! It will never take the pain away nor the love I have for you all. x


----------

